# Should we SHUN Beverly International products?



## Testosterone (Jan 20, 2004)

Ok. I may be wrong here. But don't get me wrong. My views may be on compassionate grounds and there will be some guy who beg to differ with me in some aspects. Relax it's just my opinion and I want honest opinions from all of you.(Wanna be Pros in perticular).
I don't think people in the sports, fitness and bodybuilding industry should purchase products from companies who do not endorse pro athletes. Let's not forget these companies make their money from this industry and it isn't fair if they don't give anything back. You talk about the everyday gym rat that doesn't use drugs. Well partner, let's not forget that this everyday gym rat is looking in the magazines getting training tips and nutritional advice from pros. Let's not forget that the gyms exist from bodybuilding, that's where it all started and that's where it all ends. 
So when you talk about Beverly International, Biotest (Relatively New) who has been around for many years and that they don't have an athlete signed that offends me. Beverly wouldn't even be in existence if bodybuilding didn't exist, that's my point. So I think the next time many of us go out to purchase some whey protein, we should buy one that has an atleast athlete signed. ISS, NUTREX, TWINLAB, MRM, Pinnacle, MET-RX, UNIVERSAL, OPTIMUM, VPX and the list goes on. Beverly uses the industry to it's advantage and the bodybuilders and yet doesn't give back!


----------



## bigswole30 (Jan 20, 2004)

I disagree. It is misleading to the uninformed to have some guy on 2000mg of test holding a jug of whey like that's is what gave them all that muscle. Beverly let's the product speak for itself. Instead of spending money on mass advertising they put it in product quality. I am thankful they have not resorted to using 35% whey concentrate like some of the big guys and using the latest ifbb pro to endorse it.


----------



## Testosterone (Jan 20, 2004)

Thats Ok. I jusy needed your opinions!
BTW, WHICH COMPANY IS USING 35% WPC?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 20, 2004)

I also think you may be wrong on this. I'm not sure if they sponser a Pro or not, but they do tons of work with IFBB and upcoming stars with diets and training. And I feel like this is where 99% of this sport is. In my opinion, Beverly has their priorities in the right place. Like bigswole said, pro's don't purchase from them................we do!


----------



## Testosterone (Jan 20, 2004)

OK.


> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I also think you may be wrong on this. I'm not sure if they sponser a Pro or not, but they do tons of work with IFBB and upcoming stars with diets and training. And I feel like this is where 99% of this sport is. In my opinion, Beverly has their priorities in the right place. Like bigswole said, pro's don't purchase from them................we do!


----------



## prolangtum (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bigswole30 *_
> I disagree. It is misleading to the uninformed to have some guy on 2000mg of test holding a jug of whey like that's is what gave them all that muscle. Beverly let's the product speak for itself. Instead of spending money on mass advertising they put it in product quality. I am thankful they have not resorted to using 35% whey concentrate like some of the big guys and using the latest ifbb pro to endorse it.


So Tony Freeman uses Syngex 1 and Decavar right? Not real actual steroids?


----------



## gopro (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by prolangtum *_
> So Tony Freeman uses Syngex 1 and Decavar right? Not real actual steroids?



you just HAD to pick on VPX didn't you!


----------



## gopro (Jan 20, 2004)

Does this mean we should be using Muscle Tech? They have like a thousand IFBB pros signed, LOL.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 20, 2004)

I call bullshit.

The average supplement company doesn't "sponsor" athlete's, they pay them for the advertising.  They aren't paying back the sport, but milking it for all its worth.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2004)

Personally, I think supplement companies would gain a lot more credibility if they STOPPED using pros like Ronnie Coleman to endorse their products. 

but I also understand how using these pros helps sell the products to the uneducatated masses.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 20, 2004)

Gain credibility, lose sales, whats a company to do.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 20, 2004)

this is a very thin veiled attempt by testosterone to get feedback on how to market his own company.  he deliberately said the opposite of what just about everyone believes in order to prompt everyone to give an opinion.  i believe that this fellow has a supplement business somewhere across the pond.  his company has sales of either 10000 or 500 000 depending on whether it's a typo or not.  
i am not sure why he chose to do this as no one would have held it against him had he just come out with "  should i endorse pro athletes that would result in instant exposure to every naive gym rat out there or should i put a natural amateur athlete on it that no one knows and no one cares about?  "  

I think that everyone on this board knows that Beverly Int has some good product and athlete support. as there was a thread devoted to just that.  BevInt seems to be content on making constant and consistent profit and not appearing to be a flash in the pan company.


----------



## Testosterone (Jan 20, 2004)

You got me wrong Maximum as you always do. This is just a forum and I need to express myself: Right or wrong. This is not about my sales or anything. I'm just curious why Beverly doesn't sponsor athletes?(When it does produce best supplements in the industry) Should Beverly strengthen its existance by sponsoring some BB?
What I've found out, going by various comments, if all companies stop endorsing bodybuilders and just concentrate on making their products numero uno they'll be fine. But where will all the BB go? 
The other day various guys were defending Gopro when VPX was under fire. Then why does VPX hire GoPro or Tony? They should have a bunch of Post Doctrates in this field.
Why would any company be endorsing athletes?(With the exception of Muscletech). In order to compete with Beverly all they need is sound principles and couple of R & D guys.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> You got me wrong Maximum as you always do.



please explain the how and when of " as you always do"?.  
don't recall you at all.


----------



## gopro (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> You got me wrong Maximum as you always do. This is just a forum and I need to express myself: Right or wrong. This is not about my sales or anything. I'm just curious why Beverly doesn't sponsor athletes?(When it does produce best supplements in the industry) Should Beverly strengthen its existance by sponsoring some BB?
> What I've found out, going by various comments, if all companies stop endorsing bodybuilders and just concentrate on making their products numero uno they'll be fine. But where will all the BB go?
> The other day various guys were defending Gopro when VPX was under fire. Then why does VPX hire GoPro or Tony? They should have a bunch of Post Doctrates in this field.
> Why would any company be endorsing athletes?(With the exception of Muscletech). In order to compete with Beverly all they need is sound principles and couple of R & D guys.



Just one comment: Tony and I were hired for COMPLETELY different reasons. I am not an IFBB pro, Tony is. I was hired for my knowledge, writing skills, etc. Tony was hired as a "resident pro."


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 20, 2004)

this is what testosterone wrote to me.

You have a disease of disparaging every opinion.. You don't understand in detail what i intend to say. I never said anything putrid.
The way you said "Business somewhere across pond" showed you what type of guy you are.
I really do not want to talk more about it. IF sometime you happen to come to India, come to my place and I'll show "Where my business across pond is"
Just visit my place and you'll know why your seven generations coudln't eclipse my turnover. Enuf said.

end of quote.

"Across the pond "  is a metaphor for across the atlantic ocean.  i am comparing the atlantic ocean to a pond.  I will simply assume that the idiom was lost to you and perhaps others.  it is a rather common comment.

the only opinions that i have ever disagreed with are those comments that are purposefully antagonistic and/or overly aggressive, demeaning or needlessly disparaging of things/people that have no effect on anyone whatsoever.  Thus far, there have been 2 occasions for this: the needless comment about a female bodybuilder and this particular thread about Bev International.  ( i don't have any affiliation with BEn Int or any supplement company)

as for" 7 generations?"  something is lost in translation.
"eclipse his turnover"?  i don't have a clue what a type of donut has to do with this.  are turnovers donuts or a cookie?

for someone who allows himself to have antagonistic opinions, he doesn't allow anyone else the same luxury.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> Should Beverly strengthen its existance by sponsoring some BB?



T, BI has been making quality product longer than any of the companies you listed in your first post have even been in existance.  With exception to maybe Trinlab.  They have given back to this sport by keeping true to themselves and bbing by making quality stuff unlike a lot of this sponsorhappy crap we see today.  So to answer your question...no.


----------



## Testosterone (Jan 20, 2004)

AGREED.


> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> T, BI has been making quality product longer than any of the companies you listed in your first post have even been in existance.  With exception to maybe Trinlab.  They have given back to this sport by keeping true to themselves and bbing by making quality stuff unlike a lot of this sponsorhappy crap we see today.  So to answer your question...no.


----------



## plouffe (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> Ok. I may be wrong here. But don't get me wrong. My



hmmmm.. there's an original phrase for ya  hehe


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Personally, I think supplement companies would gain a lot more credibility if they STOPPED using pros like Ronnie Coleman to endorse their products.
> 
> but I also understand how using these pros helps sell the products to the uneducatated masses.



I agree.  The masses are asses.

It's like those bodybuilders they pay to appear on the boeflex adds, you KNOW they didn't get that way using bowflex 15min a day.  But dumbasses will think "Golly, I should buy one of them there machines, If I had a body like that I could get some class A pussy," etc


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Personally, I think supplement companies would gain a lot more credibility if they STOPPED using pros like Ronnie Coleman to endorse their products.
> 
> but I also understand how using these pros helps sell the products to the uneducatated masses.


Twinlab went that route and hired all natural competitors, and with in a 2 yr period they shit can those guys and went balls too the walls with roid boys. dazed and confused to say the least.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 20, 2004)

How is supporting a pro bodybuilder giving back to the community? Sorry my brother but thats a load of shirtshyt.

They do endorse athletes, people who probably are hurting for money alot worse.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Twinlab went that route and hired all natural competitors, and with in a 2 yr period they shit can those guys and went balls too the walls with roid boys. dazed and confused to say the least.



Not every 17 year old wants to be Brad Pitt.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 21, 2004)

When I was 17, I just wanted to make sure I had good breath on my first dates


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 21, 2004)

heh i dont like biotest outta shear princible...they are so dam deceptive on every supp article they write in tmag...its a shame, cause i like their gear articles....


----------

